# my baby's growing up :(



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Rogan is 16 weeks old today :birthday: lol
At the vet (9 days ago) he weighed 16lbs 4oz. He's about 16 inches tall, but it's hard to get an accurate measurement on a moving target! 
I haven't posted pics in a while so here are some I took a today. 

I can't believe how much I love this little guy! He's so sweet and so much fun!! He's learning everything so fast and growing like a weed!! I'm much more relaxed with him around the kids now, I don't even have to worry about him nipping anymore unless he gets excited and carried away. He does go in his crate when I can't watch him but not nearly as much as he used to. He's getting more and more free time every day! This weekend he actually barked at the door a couple times to be let out for a pee! :cheer2: I was impressed!! Lets hope it's a new trend!
I had him groomed a few weeks ago and I got her to take off some of the puppy fluff. His body looked so round and big and his head looked so small! I love the cut, and I love the groomer I'm using! You can see his body shape so much better now I just love it! She only took off about an inch on the body, and left everything else with the exception of some shaping on his butt and cleaned up his sanitary areas. Of course she touched up his face feet and tail which I had already done. He's now due for another face, feet and tail trim, man that hair grows fast! I think I like his face better after 3-4 days worth of growth anyway, but this is a bit past that! ... might have to fire up the clippers tonight!! :dance: 
Anyway, didn't mean to write a book here! thanks for looking!! enjoy!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Awwww, he continues to be a lovebug! I really like how his full tail looks - I've seen some poodles where the full tail looks a little too curled, but his looks great.  As does Vinnie's. The poodles on this forum are rocking the full tail!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Happy 16 week birthday, Rogan!! I'm expecting his 1/2 sister here in about a week (she and her siblings are 7 weeks old now) and I am seriously having excited butterflies in my stomach! I can't seem to stop thinking about her for a minute and I can't wait until she's here and becomes part of our pack! Keep providing pictures of Rogan - he's so handsome!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

He is so so so so so cute!
<3


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww! He's so beautiful, I love his color. I agree, he really is rocking that full tail. I'm usually not a fan of the long tail on poodles but it looks good on him. 
He's got the cutest face, and he seems like such an innocent, fun, playful puppy! How adorable!!! 
Keep the pictures coming, I love seeing little Rogan!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is a beautiful dog! and that personality! I just love him - sooo cute!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love Rogan's beautiful eyes. So expressive. My favorite pic is #1, but they're all so cute. Pretty body as well. Happy Birthday, Rogan!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Rogan is a lovely boy! He looks great in his new "doo" too. He really looks good! They grow fast, don't they? lol


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

He is so handsome :birthday:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Love, love, love that first pic! He has such wonderfully expressive eyes. It's amazing how fast they grow up!
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is very handsome! His eyes are very expressive. You took some great pics! He looks so curious and playful.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's beautiful. I think pic #9 is my fave, but they're all great shots.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Rogan's pretty photogenic...  but I have to admit, with all the amazing photography posted on this site, it makes one hesitate slightly before posting pics taken with a point and shoot camera!! The Canon Rebel SLR is on my wish list for Santa :santaclaus: Regardless, until then, I will continue to do my best with what I've got! I've also been tempted to book him in for a photo shoot somewhere, so we'll see about that! Maybe for his 6 month birthday!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He's so cute.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He has such a sweet face!


----------



## Sara (Aug 2, 2009)

They do grow so fast! While I wanted to see Lorelei "grow up" I get a little sad when I think about how the puppy stage seemed to just fly by. At almost 11 months I guess she's in the teen stage now and her personality is really starting to develop but I do miss the days when I could scoop her up in my arms and cuddle her. Get your fill of that kind of thing while he's still small enough because they shoot up so fast.


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahhh I can't believe I missed these! He is soooo amazing! I love his cut and that gorgeous long tail


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Sara said:


> They do grow so fast! While I wanted to see Lorelei "grow up" I get a little sad when I think about how the puppy stage seemed to just fly by. At almost 11 months I guess she's in the teen stage now and her personality is really starting to develop but I do miss the days when I could scoop her up in my arms and cuddle her. Get your fill of that kind of thing while he's still small enough because they shoot up so fast.


Lorelei! Great name. Loved the book.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Sara said:


> They do grow so fast! While I wanted to see Lorelei "grow up" I get a little sad when I think about how the puppy stage seemed to just fly by. At almost 11 months I guess she's in the teen stage now and her personality is really starting to develop but I do miss the days when I could scoop her up in my arms and cuddle her. Get your fill of that kind of thing while he's still small enough because they shoot up so fast.


hi Sara! 
I know, they grow way too fast!  although I can't wait to see how he'll turn out all full grown and glorious, I will miss the puppy stage dearly! I wish they could stay puppies just a wee bit longer! I love the puppy fur too, I'm SO not looking forward to the coat change, everyone's been telling me his hair will basically mat overnight! I'm so afraid of that!!! Partially why we trimmed him now... anyway... I'll just enjoy every minute of his puppy-hood like you said!!! :flowers:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

akbirdy said:


> Ahhh I can't believe I missed these! He is soooo amazing! I love his cut and that gorgeous long tail


thanks! I wasn't sure how I would like the long tail, but I knew I wanted an un-docked tail... and it's totally grown on me! He wouldn't look right to me any other way!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

i just love going back and looking at Rogan's pics - he is sooo adorable! jsut love him!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So cute! I agree - their hair grows so fast! Fonzie's cut has already grown out more than I'd like, and it's only been about 2 weeks! I like the freshly groomed look, so I'm going to have to get over that, or get my own clippers!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

georgiapeach said:


> So cute! I agree - their hair grows so fast! Fonzie's cut has already grown out more than I'd like, and it's only been about 2 weeks! I like the freshly groomed look, so I'm going to have to get over that, or get my own clippers!


 get your own clippers, I find they need a FFT (face, feet and tail) done every 2 weeks or so to keep them clean and tidy  I got my own and I figure it will save me huge $ in between pro groomings.


----------



## Sara (Aug 2, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Lorelei! Great name. Loved the book.


Thanks, I wasn't aware of a book, what's it about?

I actually took her name from German folk lore, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorelei. Of course then there's also the song from Styx....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI6n86nftc4


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rogan!
Bindi's 11 months today, We are busy grooming and getting ready for our AKC show next weekend, we also entered in the halloween contest. We're going as Wizard of Oz opposites. I'll be a wicked dorthey and Bindi is going to be a nice flying monkey! LOL.


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

At 16 weeks old he weighed 16 pounds?? My boy weighs 20 pounds at 12 weeks!! LOL. I wonder how big he'll be at 16 weeks.......


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thestars said:


> Happy Birthday Rogan!
> Bindi's 11 months today, We are busy grooming and getting ready for our AKC show next weekend, we also entered in the halloween contest. We're going as Wizard of Oz opposites. I'll be a wicked dorthey and Bindi is going to be a nice flying monkey! LOL.


Happy Birthday Bindi!! Wow, time flies eh?! Sounds like a busy time for you! Take lots of pictures at the show! Good luck!! 
And have fun at the Halloween contest, take lots of pictures there too!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Cardi2008 said:


> At 16 weeks old he weighed 16 pounds?? My boy weighs 20 pounds at 12 weeks!! LOL. I wonder how big he'll be at 16 weeks.......


Oh wow Cardi!! You're going to have a big boy!! I would love to see pictures of him! 
Rogan's parents are only 40lbs each. So I'm expecting Rogan to be about the same. They're 22 in tall. I really wanted a smaller standard. 
How big are your boys parents?

(never mind about the pictures, I just found your newest member of the family thread, he's gorgeous!! Have you picked a name yet? it may be there, I might have missed it!)


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats it!!!! Those pictures have just helped me to decided to get a red standard!!!! Iv just shown the other half pictures of rogan and he loves him (i think i have him convinced!!!) Iv been thinking for ages about getting a big brother for Jake!! Better start poodle hunting!!! Anyone know of any breeders in the uk??


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Shereen said:


> Thats it!!!! Those pictures have just helped me to decided to get a red standard!!!! Iv just shown the other half pictures of rogan and he loves him (i think i have him convinced!!!) Iv been thinking for ages about getting a big brother for Jake!! Better start poodle hunting!!! Anyone know of any breeders in the uk??


Ooh exciting, a new poodle pup! Might want to start a separate thread in the breeder's section. A very quick google search brought up these people - I know nothing about them, but hey, at least it's a start: http://www.cachucha.co.uk/index.html


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm flattered!  I think he's gorgeous but I'm a little biased ya know! lol People always think their own dogs are the best! Best of luck in your search! :clover:


----------

